# Duro Tires...start the day with a bang



## Sven (Jan 8, 2020)

Not just one, but two inner tubes explode trying to seat this soaped  and warmed up Duro 27 x 1 1/4 tire.  The first tube was a Duro, the second a Bell.  Both pumped up with a Bell tire pump.
I have never used Duro tires or inner tubes.  I have had tires a little rough to get on and seated, but never to the point of exploding inner tubes.
Is Duro a crap product or did I just get a lucky set?
The worse part, other than the ringing in my ears, is that it disturbed my cat, Orange Kitty.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 8, 2020)

It is an impressive way to start the day! Watch how hard you are pumping.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 8, 2020)

I've had some " IFFY "  Tires from Duro.   Not Dissing them..............just sayin'


----------



## 1motime (Jan 8, 2020)

What is the country of manufacture?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 8, 2020)

Taiwan, China, and Thailand.


----------



## mrg (Jan 8, 2020)

Seems it's always when I just fill and not check that it doesn't seat with a lot of the new tires, you have to just put a little air then make sure its all seated then full air.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 8, 2020)

Sven, what psi did you pump to?
oops, (directed this to Curtis by mistake)


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 8, 2020)

MRG Has it right.   I Do the same.


mrg said:


> Seems it's always when I just fill and not check that it doesn't seat with a lot of the new tires, you have to just put a little air then make sure its all seated then full air.




I use a Compressor- - - - -fill to about 10 lbs and seat the bead - - - - -then air up to required pressure- - - -and check bead again for evenness


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 8, 2020)

Not my O.P .   but have had too many duro's .    I think the rim / wheel has a lot to do with seating properly as well.     A super rusty or damaged wheel , Even one not cleaned well can be a Bugger.    the tires seem thin to me .


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 8, 2020)

Some years back I had a thread on the new Kenda tires and tubes on the SBF that I was installing on my late 1961 Continental. Both original tubes were 3 times thicker than the cheap kenda tubes and they fit the rim like a glue on tire when inflated to 10 PSI. When I inflated the new Kenda tubes wrapped on the rim with no tire I couldn't believe how deformed they looked and they did not hug the rim. I could have used those Kenda tubes on a 36" rim or bigger! Trying to install those new tires with those crapass tubes was a real chore keeping the tube from bunching up and getting pinched. Ended up carefully installing the tubes deflated and then put in a few PSI before I beaded the other side of the tire to see how the tube was situated. After messaging the tube a few times I beaded the other side and pumped up the tire to 30 psi. Made sure the tire was beaded evenly and then went to 65 psi and no issues as the tires popped into place. After seeing what those new POS kenda tubes looked like slightly inflated, I just shook my head in the WTF mode until the job was finished.  And they don't hold air for very long!


----------



## Sven (Jan 8, 2020)

Tim the Skid said:


> Curtis, what psi did you pump to?



Nowhere near the recommended 75 psi.


----------



## Sven (Jan 8, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Some years back I had a thread on the new Kenda tires and tubes on the SBF that I was installing on my late 1961 Continental. Both original tubes were 3 times thicker than the cheap kenda tubes and they fit the rim like a glue on tire when inflated to 10 PSI. When I inflated the new Kenda tubes wrapped on the rim with no tire I couldn't believe how deformed they looked and they did not hug the rim. I could have used those Kenda tubes on a 36" rim or bigger! Trying to install those new tires with those crapass tubes was a real chore keeping the tube from bunching up and getting pinched. Ended up carefully installing the tubes deflated and then put in a few PSI before I beaded the other side of the tire to see how the tube was situated. After messaging the tube a few times I beaded the other side and pumped up the tire to 30 psi. Made sure the tire was beaded evenly and then went to 65 psi and no issues as the tires popped into place. After seeing what those new POS kenda tubes looked like slightly inflated, I just shook my head in the WTF mode until the job was finished.  And they don't hold air for very long!



It is amazing how much thicker older inner tubes are compared to todays.


----------



## TieDye (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm really liking the Goodyear tubes that are 70% thicker than most tubes for balloon tires.  No nonsense with them. They air up perfectly and hold air much better. They're about $10.00 for a pair and can be found at Walmart.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 8, 2020)

Sven said:


> It is amazing how much thicker older inner tubes are compared to todays.



Maybe there is a rubber shortage in China


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 8, 2020)

If you think the tubes are too thin, upgrade to "thornproof" tubes.  Not that much more money and they do last a lot longer on a commuter.  And ALWAY check the seating on any tire.  They all need some adjustment. If you mess up, best case is a pinch flat down the road. Worst is an early morning explosion that wakes everyone up.


----------



## mrg (Jan 8, 2020)

It's happened many times, filled it full and turned around to see a big bubbled tube out the side ready to pop, ( happens fast with a compresser or tank ) usually get the air out before that happens but a few I didn't. Had my JCH Hedder tank at the Moon Eyes car show & I had just put a new tube in and filled it without checking, turned my head to put the air tank away and " BANG " , It's sad to say but never seen so many people dive for cover!, fellow Caber didn't ck his bead at the Orange ride!


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 8, 2020)

for reliability and a good fit on 27" Schwinn rims only use :
Schwalbe tires and tubes


----------



## Sven (Jan 8, 2020)

I think I may have found one problem. I know my rim had a noticeable radial hop. I didn't think it was that bad until I rigged up a dial indicator. Not NASA perfect , but the results were about .096 of an inch ( 2.43 mm) out of whack.

What do you all think?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 8, 2020)

Sven, You're right about the old tubes being thicker. This old prewar tube tore the rotten tire apart  at 28 psi, but still didn't blow.


----------



## FSH (Jan 8, 2020)

Sven said:


> I think I may have found one problem. I know my rim had a noticeable radial hop. I didn't think it was that bad until I rigged up a dial indicator. Not NASA perfect , but the results were about .096 of an inch ( 2.43 mm) out of whack.
> 
> What do you all think?



That is quite a bit of wobble.  What's the radial TIR?


----------



## Sven (Jan 8, 2020)

FSH said:


> That is quite a bit of wobble.  What's the radial TIR?



Sorry for my ignorance, but was is TIR?


----------



## FSH (Jan 8, 2020)

Sorry... Total indicator runout


----------



## Sven (Jan 8, 2020)

That is a good question. I  can not find a definitive answer anywhere. I have read where 2mm is acceptable to no more than 0.5 mm.


----------



## FSH (Jan 8, 2020)

2mm (.078 inch) is too much.  I would say that. 015 inch (.4mm) is acceptable.


----------



## Sven (Jan 9, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> .........
> When I inflated the new Kenda tubes wrapped on the rim with no tire I couldn't believe how deformed they .....













Same with duro


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 9, 2020)

My experience is that Duro is economy quality with some quality control issues. The longevity of the tires can vary from batch-to-batch. The most recent Duro sets I owned were on two bikes repaired within a few months of each other. One set of tires discolored and cracked at the side walls within maybe 18 months or so, the other lasted longer. They were the same size and same color tire. The bicycles were stored and ridden similarly.  One set of white walls stayed white and were fine 2+ years out, the other discolored and cracked within 18 months. 

That isn't to say the tires were abjectly "bad", but it is to say they're of a basic, economy quality. I consider Kenda a step up from Duro, and then above that you have the better tires like Schwalbe, Continental, Panaracer, etc. The biggest "step up" in a tire you have is between the economy class and the mid-class tires. The newer Schwalbe white walls were a huge step up from Duro white walls on one of my bikes.

The Duro tubes are pretty thin. I've had more flats with Duro tubes than other tubes, though sometimes that's the luck of what you happen to hit. Most of my bikes have Forte tubes because they're decent and the local bike shop had lots in stock and on sale. I have Kenda tubes in a couple bikes - they're ok. Thorn-resistant tubes are indeed thicker, though I find they have a little "spongier" feel when you ride them. I have the thorn-resistant tubes on a couple bikes and they work well enough.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 9, 2020)

Nothing is really made very well or with the highest quality material any longer, not much anyway.  I have problems with all tires no matter where they come from. tubes also. I guess it is because I am super critical of the way a tire runs because it is the most important connection to the road or dirt surface that the bike connects to!  With the new foreign-made tubes, I find that the seams tend to fail on them, they have bad tolerances and are made of iffy material.  In terms of tires,  I want and need them to run totally true, and this is not easy no matter who makes them. Even when my rims are running super clean and true, the tires don't always seat perfectly...I am using silicone spray more and more when seating the bead, and even Conti's don't always seat right.  It takes patience and a good number of tries before I am satisfied with the way the tire runs.  Pressure up, de-pressure, adjust bead, re-pressure, back and forth until clean.    Even though the factory molds for almost all of the tires made is exactly perfect, it doesn't mean the tire will seat perfectly true on the rim.  It depends on a lot of variables, especially if your rim is not true as can be...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 9, 2020)

Cheap tubes and tires just aren't worth it in my opinion - I ride all my vintage stuff quite a bit and probably a little harder/faster than I should sometimes. Having a blowout or bead coming off at speed could be catastrophic so saving a few bucks for hassles and possibly unsafe equipment doesn't make any sense to me. Even if it was a garage queen - who likes to fix flats?

Also curious about those getting frequent flats - are these thorn/glass punctures? Or pinch flats? Both can be reduced/eliminated with proper pressure, but if I lived in thorn country I would opt for the ride quality of a regular tube with a bit of sealant inside vs. the higher rolling resistance and ridiculous weight of "thorn proof" tubes.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 9, 2020)

Yes, I run 50lbs in my ballooners set up for fast road rides. I do puncture on occation and mostly on glass and steel shards: sometimes thorns...
The more you are riding, the greater the chances of a puncture….and yes, I have begun to run small amounts of sealants in my tubes so I don't have to stop for  1/2 hour to mess with or fix small punctures.  Just a few days ago, one of my bikes with no sealant forced me off to the side for a fixit session.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Boris (Jan 9, 2020)

Here's a discussion we had a few years back regarding the attached tire-in-a-tire photo.








						Tire Removal Issue | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I was having a hell of a time removing this tire from a rim. Then I realized why. There were actually two tires on there, one inside the other. Same deal on other wheel. Has anyone else ever encountered a situation like this? Also several of the spokes were extending over 1/8" beyond the end of...




					thecabe.com


----------



## vincev (Jan 9, 2020)

I would true up the wheel and then check to see if  there are any spokes that are too long rubbing on the tube.


----------



## mrg (Jan 9, 2020)

I've put many hard & fast miles on my Duro, GT, Kenda etc. and have not had any problems, just make sure it's all seated before full air, usually tire goes low and they don't ck the bead when they refill. I happen to want my WW's to fade and some age better than others. I've had many flats from punctures but none from tire failure. RIDDEN not HIDDEN!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 9, 2020)

I never have tire problems on my road or mountain bikes. I never  have problems with my 2 vintage Schwinns one with original Typhoons and the other with older repop Typhoons.

the only tires I have issued with are these Kendas. 
always use a pump and not a tank or compressor. 
pump them up a bit then massage them so they seat right. 
check for the tire popping off as you get to full pressure


----------



## TheWindrider (Jan 10, 2020)

Tim the Skid said:


> Sven, You're right about the old tubes being thicker. This old prewar tube tore the rotten tire apart  at 28 psi, but still didn't blow.
> View attachment 1121261



That’s the funniest, most odd thing I’ve ever seen!


----------



## fattyre (Jan 10, 2020)

Pretty sure straight sided rims and improper seating of the tire is more of a factor than the quality of the tube or tire.

You can be the master at mounting those sons a bitchs, and they will still slip off occasionally.   The best is when you face is a foot away or so when one lets go...


God bless all who maintain and ride straight sided rims.


----------



## Sven (Jan 10, 2020)

_* 


A small southern Maryland neighborhood's tranquility shattered as 3rd inner tube explodes!*_
Yep, another inner tube ( duro ) explodes trying to seat the Duro ,white wall tire. I retrued and got the radial tolerances a lot tighter (.052 inch / 1.3 mm ) . Not race bike specs, but greatly improved. Still...bang!!!
I had nothing going on today , so out of curiosity I elected to try a few tires from my fleet on the wheel in question.
Kenda K35 black wall, went on with ease and seated beautifully, as did a Kenda gumwall , Schwinn Traveler, and a Schwalbe HS159. The inner tube used was an unknown brand.

Duro is just not a product for me.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 10, 2020)

Seems no one is mentioning " Rim Strips " - - - - -A Good rim strip is essential.  Older ones can sometimes be re-used if not compromised by age. I've put in/on a few newer ones that have a sticky back and you wind it round the inner rim over the nipples .  It's a different material and I'm not sure if it's Stronger.  I Wont run a tire without a Rim Strip .   Check your Rim Strip if there's any doubt about it's future durability.  If it's gone You got troubles !   Just my 2c.  Ride Safe .


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 10, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Seems no one is mentioning " Rim Strips " - - - - -A Good rim strip is essential.




the issue is the tire not seating on the rim. when you fill it up the tube pokes out the side and pops


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 10, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> the issue is the tire not seating on the rim. when you fill it up the tube pokes out the side and pops



Getting confused again .  OOPs , I Do this often - - - - -My Apologies .   You guys Rock !    Carry On


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 10, 2020)

well in your defense, rim strips are essential.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 10, 2020)

I've had so many tire/ tube issues it's all blending together


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 10, 2020)

To the Op ; I use duro "slick" modern motorcycle styled white wall & black wall tires & They're Grrreeeat with no issues out of 2 sets from amazon/ebay. As for deformed tubes I have had issues too ; fix is to heat up your bath tub with just hot water, soak until water is cooled, inflate to like 35psi and repeat if they don't change any. Goodyear tubes are thick as hell but have had some issues with the valves not taking air very well before screwing them out some (Walmart buy & try).  I never have to inflate any of my 26x2.125 or 26x3" tires past 35 psi as they call for 65psi max but seem pretty freakin' tight at 35-40psi. Remember MAX Psi isn't Always the same as Recommended


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 10, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> well in your defense, rim strips are essential.



Best Cheap I like to use is 1" Gorilla tape at least once around & 1" overlap. Seems to be pretty durable ; Not sure long term what the adhesive does to the chrome or such but I own cheap projects / riders so


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 10, 2020)

Boris said:


> Here's a discussion we had a few years back regarding the attached tire-in-a-tire photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a flat trick to help prevent flats as easily ; seems crazy but have read if you get common flats and not a fan of the foam insert things you can layer up to like 3 tires and a tube to damn near thorn & roofing nail proof Supposedly


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 17, 2020)

A while back I bought a set of Duro tires and tubes on eBay. NO WAY they would properly mount on my Schwinn Suburban or LeTour 27” rims. No amount of massaging, talc, soap etc could properly and evenly seat those crappy tires. I ordered a set of Continentals for the Suburban and went on without an issue. Kendas went on the Le Tour and mounted right up. I will NEVER buy a Duro tire.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 17, 2020)

I have no issues with any Duro tires so y'all jus' suck Lmfao


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 17, 2020)

Maybe the manufacturer had something to say about the latest sanctions?


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 17, 2020)

1motime said:


> Maybe there is a rubber shortage in China




That's why there are so many Chinese.  Dah.  Try thornproof inter tubes.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 28, 2020)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1121131
> Not just one, but two inner tubes explode trying to seat this soaped  and warmed up Duro 27 x 1 1/4 tire.  The first tube was a Duro, the second a Bell.  Both pumped up with a Bell tire pump.
> I have never used Duro tires or inner tubes.  I have had tires a little rough to get on and seated, but never to the point of exploding inner tubes.
> Is Duro a crap product or did I just get a lucky set?
> The worse part, other than the ringing in my ears, is that it disturbed my cat, Orange Kitty.



Iv'e had problems with those stupid bell tires not seating right, But never had a problem with the Duro's. Good luck and Ride on. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 28, 2020)

Tim the Skid said:


> Sven, You're right about the old tubes being thicker. This old prewar tube tore the rotten tire apart  at 28 psi, but still didn't blow.
> View attachment 1121261



Now THAT"S what i call a real BALLOONER!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 28, 2020)

mrg said:


> It's happened many times, filled it full and turned around to see a big bubbled tube out the side ready to pop, ( happens fast with a compresser or tank ) usually get the air out before that happens but a few I didn't. Had my JCH Hedder tank at the Moon Eyes car show & I had just put a new tube in and filled it without checking, turned my head to put the air tank away and " BANG " , It's sad to say but never seen so many people dive for cover!, fellow Caber didn't ck his bead at the Orange ride!View attachment 1121250



Be careful out their fellow Cabers. Check and recheck your beads before you ride or you could end up like this guy. Ride on . Razin.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 28, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Iv'e had problems with those stupid bell tires not seating right, But never had a problem with the Duro's. Good luck and Ride on. Razin.



Same here. Kept rolling the tube out the side with those damn walmart knobby "street cruiser" tires. Modern Duro no issues, Columbia Superb no issues on & off easy peasy. Hell it seems I can even remove & install crusty crunchy vintage tires without them disintegrating .... albeit I won't ride them but for a test of the bike briefly. P.S I spend about $39-70 for my tires, will be doing strictly Goodyear tubes for all of my keeper bikes, and of course 1" Gorilla taping the rims for extra puncture protection from spokes


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 28, 2020)

I get bikes in with original tube and tires still holding air after 50+ years.... 
You can bet I save those tubes and use them OVER buying the new garbage that goes flat
after a month or so ...
or EXPLODES like your Duro oh no


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 28, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Seems no one is mentioning " Rim Strips " - - - - -A Good rim strip is essential.  Older ones can sometimes be re-used if not compromised by age. I've put in/on a few newer ones that have a sticky back and you wind it round the inner rim over the nipples .  It's a different material and I'm not sure if it's Stronger.  I Wont run a tire without a Rim Strip .   Check your Rim Strip if there's any doubt about it's future durability.  If it's gone You got troubles !   Just my 2c.  Ride Safe .



I like to run rim strips on all my bikes. Back in the good old days you got a new one when you bought a new tube. Now days i make my own out of junk tubes or electrical tape also works in a pinch. Ride on 50 lbs and good luck. Razin.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 29, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> I get bikes in with original tube and tires still holding air after 50+ years....
> You can bet I save those tubes and use them OVER buying the new garbage that goes flat
> after a month or so ...
> or EXPLODES like your Duro oh no



I keep all tubes, reuse the ones that hold air and repurpose the ones that don't like @Razin says. I guess we're individual so what works for each of us is a win or loss when it comes to brand or quality. Still Brothers in a hobby and rides none the less. Heck I guess Schwinn guys are cousins we may not like so much  LOL


----------



## Sven (Jan 29, 2020)

Yep I keep.old inner tubes as well. You can feel how much thicker this one is compared to today's tubes. I have notice with some older tubes , you need to tighten the valve once in a while.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 29, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> well in your defense, rim strips are essential.



I have run rims in the past with out rim strips and have not had any problems. I always check the spokes  and nipples to make sure nothing is sticking through. To each his own. Been lucky so far. Ridin on 50. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 29, 2020)

Sven said:


> Yep I keep.old inner tubes as well. You can feel how much thicker this one is compared to today's tubes. I have notice with some older tubes , you need to tighten the valve once in a while.
> View attachment 1131757



That's a KEEPER!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 29, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> I keep all tubes, reuse the ones that hold air and repurpose the ones that don't like @Razin says. I guess we're individual so what works for each of us is a win or loss when it comes to brand or quality. Still Brothers in a hobby and rides none the less. Heck I guess Schwinn guys are cousins we may not like so much  LOL



Hey now , I resemble that REMARK!!! But i always seem to have plenty of spare tires laying around any way. Goodyear  tubes always worked good for me or the O.E.M. Schwinn tubes from 60 years ago that aren't blown are always a safe bet. Still Ridin on 50. Razin.


----------

